# What is the beat Algae eater for cleaning the glass?



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Do you think some algae eaters are better for cleaning leafs and other are better are better for cleaning glass? 

If so, what would be the best algae eater for cleaning glass? 

Thanks.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

I have not found plecos, Siamese algae eaters or garrafa to be of any use making a noticeable dent in algae on glass, rocks or plants.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Siamese algae eaters worked wonders for me on my rocks and plants but wont touch the algae on the glass.


----------



## Rusticdr (Apr 5, 2016)

Bristlenose plecos and snails. Mostly eat diatoms. Green spot algae needs manual removal. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Altheora (Aug 10, 2016)

I just got three otos to assist me with a horribly bad diatom infestation of my tank. 72 hours later, the tank is a thousand times better. I highly suggest otos! Just do a little research first, as they are very fragile the first month.

PS: They cleaned the glass first and have been making the leaves and gravel spottless, since.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Oct 30, 2016)

I have loads of pond snails and they do an okay job, but I still have to scrape the glass once in a while.

I think chinese sucking loaches are a little underrated around here, they do the job. I have never had one grow more than finger size, and I had one for 6 years. I've never seen them be aggressive.

Bristlenose pleco are also pretty good. They will eat wood though.

Ottos- I only had 3 in a 40 gallon tank. I don't remember them ever being on the front glass, they are pretty shy. You might need a troop of them.


Despite all this, the best algae eater for cleaning glass is my debit card.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Nerite snails are great for glass cleaning. Will also clean plants, driftwood, other decor


----------



## Connudatus (Oct 24, 2016)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...on/1093633-best-glass-cleaner-tank-mates.html


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Bristlenose ancistrus are good for keeping the green spot algae to form in the first place. I think it is because they scrub off new fresh bits of algae before it expands.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

SueD said:


> Nerite snails are great for glass cleaning. Will also clean plants, driftwood, other decor


Are these snails better than the common snail. I have a bunch of snails that hitched a ride when I purchased some plants. 

Do these nerite snails eat algae better than normal snails? 

Thanks.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Ordinary snails only eat brown diatom algae, they do help reduce the amount of algae that forms by scrubbing surfaces as they travel. Nerite snails actually eat some algae, and also can not breed in your tank. Females may lay unsightly eggs, though.

I have 10 of these guys coming in tonight (5 albinos, 5 blacks) from the same breeder I got my other ones from.


----------



## dshuld (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a rubber lip pleco I've become partial to. Much easier to net and release then my bristle nose and does a better job cleaning up my mistakes too I think lol. I've been out of the planted seen for a while but gathering some plants to reset one of my 75's back up with. Have a few floating in a 20L atm until I get the rest in next week to restart with. 

I had him in my 55 crypt garden originally back when I brought it home. Been with my africans for the last 1.5 yrs until last week when I pulled him and moved to the 20 for the time being. Cleaned the gsa off the heater and big patches of diatoms of the glass in one nights work. Not all that much bigger then my bristle nose either after 2/ 2.5 yrs of having them both.


----------



## Jendigo (Aug 12, 2015)

I've had a Rubber-lip Pleco in my 75 gallon for a year now and he's perfect. He's small and efficient - He's the only algae eater I have and he keeps all the glass nice and clean. If you get one be sure to have driftwood in your tank, apparently they need some for proper digestion.


----------

